# MBTI types while drunk?



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

Does alcohol tend to bring out your real type or cancel it out?

I'm not talking full on wasted, maybe just a few drinks to loosen you off.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm an INTP and it makes me more talkative. Not like full-on WOOH LETS PARTY GUYZ, but more extroverted. I have deep or seemingly-deep conversations with people and connect really well, so maybe that's an indication of amplifying my tendency to connect with people well 1-on-1. I rather like drinking; it removes my social anxiety and makes me more likely to talk to people and not hate life so much when in groups of people I don't know well


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

I tend to find things funnier than I normally would, but other than that I'm not all that different when I'm drunk.


----------



## datMBTIguy (Oct 31, 2012)

I was just thinking about this earlier.

I'm an ISTJ and I get quieter. Normally I'm not super quiet or anything, especially with close friends I like to goof off and have fun. Around strangers I'll talk but almost exclusively when prompted. When drunk (to the degree you mentioned - I've never gotten myself destroyed) around either group I get quieter. I just sit back and watch people. I feel like when I talk it's a little bit slower and more deliberate and that my voice is a bit lower, sort of as if I'm sleepy.




AnCapKevin said:


> I rather like drinking; it removes my social anxiety and makes me more likely to talk to people and not hate life so much when in groups of people I don't know well


This is relevant. haha when I get to parties I've taken to starting to drink as soon as I possibly can to minimize the amount of time I have to ponder all sorts of depressing realizations about the strangers in the room.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't drink but if I did I think I would turn into Bill Maher, which is why I don't drink.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm generally quiet and fairly stoic. A little alcohol turns me into a giggle machine.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

Also an ISTJ and I'd concur with what @datMBTIguy said.

I become quieter, more relaxed and serious. I also become a bit paranoid, not in a conspiracy sort of way, but in an Se way. I'll notice things I wouldn't have noticed. I wouldn't share what I'd notice either. You may find me laughing but you won't know why.

So I'd be more in the moment but I wouldn't be taking action. Even in a group I may go 30 to 60 minutes not saying a word but enjoying each of those minutes.

I'd say alcohol cancels my type out. Maybe alcohol turns me into an ISTP? "Yes officer, I have been drinking."


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

I defiantly stop being so socially conscious and let my ideas flow a lot more, I also become a lot more talkative.

I start making decisions without worrying so much about the consequences (They're not really bad decisions either).

I'm still very aware of my surroundings, constantly scanning as always and I still don't really relax


----------



## te1389 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mentally, I really don't change much at all. I might be slightly more inclined to initiate a conversation but I mostly act and think the same as I normally would. The only difference is that I might bump into things more easily. I assume being an INTP has a lot to do with it. Where it might change other types from inhibited to uninhibited, it changes me from extremely analytical/mindful of my own thoughts to very analytical/mindful of my own thoughts :tongue:

Drinking really isn't that fun for me as a result, making parties that much more boring. People I know think I hate drinking but it's more that I don't understand their love for it.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel like expressing my deep affection for the people I like. "I love you guys. No... I really mean it. I seriously love you."

I find it funny to annoy people. The more angry they get, the greater pleasure I get from it. 

So yeah, I try not to get too drunk too often.


----------



## Wonderland Sunflower (Dec 16, 2012)

toffee said:


> I don't drink but if I did I think I would turn into Bill Maher, which is why I don't drink.


Gasp, so alcohol has shape-changing effects as well? 

Either way, I have never really been drinking, except when I got a bit carried away and didn't really know that this liquid in my glass is actually alcohol. And it tasted horribly. I don't really feel the need to drink, either, I like my state of mind as it is, and I find it extremely unlikely for alcohol to make it more desirable.
If anything, I suppose it would turn me into a machine serially spewing horrible jokes, and probably not realising that these jokes are horrible, which I don't want to happen. It might or might not match what toffee had in mind when mentioning Bill Maher; I'd need to see his performances to tell. ^^'


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LostTheMarbles said:


> Does alcohol tend to bring out your real type or cancel it out?
> 
> I'm not talking full on wasted, maybe just a few drinks to loosen you off.



I don't think it brings out one's type, nor cancels it. I think it just lowers one's inhibitions. It probably makes introverts less introverted and extraverts more obnoxious, but I don't see how it bears on one's type either way. A person is more than just their type.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

It depends, I'm all over the place like last night I was having a few drinks with some friends and I went really quiet. Other times I have been known to ramble, sometimes I get really emotional then other times I get really energetic but I think its usually what I am drinking and what I am drinking with. I notice that I never get aggressive when I drink yet my Dad and Brother do and so many people have that problem.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

I try not to get drunk around strangers... I talk too much, especially about things I bottle up. Don't need to be doing that. :blushed:


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

Since it's supposed to lower inhibitions, I imagine it could have all sorts of effects. One of the interesting things is that it doesn't necessarily make you more extraverted. For my part it can actually exacerbate my personality (I'm more likely to be weird and make little sense because I have less of a filter up) but I'm also more likely to be introverted if I feel like it. This makes sense to me; I'm less likely to care about whether I'm engaging with others instead of drifting off to my own little world.

I am of the variety that tends to believe it makes you act more like the way you would enjoy acting. It might not make you more like your actual self, but it will get you to be what you value most. For instance, my INFP boyfriend becomes way way more openly caring and likely to ask people if they're feeling okay or if he can do anything for them, etc. He clearly sees this as an important trait to have, so intoxication puts him at the point where he's not thinking so much about whether he's doing what he thinks he should in the right way, but instead just acts in the way that most naturally lines up in his mind with how he wants to be.

Similarly, my ISFP best friend tends to be a bit more acerbic and likely to express moral feelings. He's also more 'floaty' as a person. I think he doesn't realise how much he'd like to just be able to relax more. A lot of people are like this!

I guess it's generally refreshing because people who are more restrained become more in touch with how they would naturally would act. I doubt it would really change your MBTI, but it does cause you to be less aware of how you're filtering the way you see yourself. Given that we type ourselves generally by how we think we are, it follows that we can be unaware of our own biases in what we see. Being drunk often strips that part away.

Though having said that, I analyse myself plenty when I'm drunk... It's pretty hard to get me out of my head :laughing:


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

When I drink alcohol, suddenly everyone I see turns into my childhood best friend.
I tend not to stick with social norms as much and just behave like I want (not obnoxiously, I'm not that sort of person).
Every plan or idea I have I suddenly want to share with everyone.
I start telling them about this world I daydream about and expect them to be interested.


----------



## kelcey.l.williams (Dec 21, 2012)

yeah it puts my social skills on steroids but at the same time my ability to read people and notice things i'd normally see from a mile away about people or situations.


----------



## killemdeader (Dec 22, 2012)

It turns me from a fairly mellow, ambivert ENFP to an extremely happy, bubbly, excited super-extroverted ENFP, with almost zero filter and zero inhibitions. I do whatever I want when I'm drunk, my normal anxieties disappear, and I think it turns me into a lot more of who I am on the inside, but have difficulties expressing normally.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

AnCapKevin said:


> I'm an INTP and it makes me more talkative. Not like full-on WOOH LETS PARTY GUYZ, but more extroverted. I have deep or seemingly-deep conversations with people and connect really well, so maybe that's an indication of amplifying my tendency to connect with people well 1-on-1. I rather like drinking; it removes my social anxiety and makes me more likely to talk to people and not hate life so much when in groups of people I don't know well


INTP as well. I'm reluctant to let myself get drunk and lose control. I've heard it's a great way to connect with people on a deeper level and create stronger connections...but what if I start ripping my clothes off, spilling out my secrets and kissing everyone? 
I fear my hidden self.


----------



## Adasta (Nov 22, 2011)

Marac said:


> I feel like expressing my deep affection for the people I like. "I love you guys. No... I really mean it. I seriously love you."
> 
> I find it funny to annoy people. The more angry they get, the greater pleasure I get from it.
> 
> So yeah, I try not to get too drunk too often.


Unknown Personality?

You sound like an ENTP to me!


----------



## Tula13 (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't know what it does in terms of functions. What functions bring out drunk-dialing my ex-boyfriend?


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

I throw stuff. Glasses, bottles, water. I just throw them.


----------



## winterhv (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm an INTP, and when I'm drunk I tend to be more openly emotional. I also bring up school subjects (i.e. geometry, civics, economics, health science, Spanish) and my goals to be doctor when I'm black out drunk.


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

I become engage in deep brainstorming discussion when I'm drunk. I never act out or argue. No matter how many shots I still retain my cognizance. If I start to see stars I just retreat. But I was wondering how much our cognitive functions is affected when drunk?


----------



## Ylith (Dec 8, 2015)

I basically become an ENFP: very talkative, voicing my opinions, not second-guessing my actions all the time...


----------

